# AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

my stomach hurts so fucking badly omfg..... anyone know what helps with a stomach ache? oh and btw i have dirrhea too.......


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey! Pepto-Bismol!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bear said:


> Hey! Pepto-Bismol!


Hey!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> my stomach hurts so fucking badly omfg..... anyone know what helps with a stomach ache? oh and btw i have dirrhea too.......


heroin.



> Throughout most of his life, Cobain suffered from chronic bronchitis and intense physical pain due to an undiagnosed chronic stomach condition, he used heroin to get rid of the pain


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Just for future reference mints help a lot


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's because mint helps with stomach ache. Mint tea, chamomile tea, ginger tea, all help. There are lots of other herbal remedies too, but those are main go-to's when you've got stomach aches.


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

listening to tainted love 25 times in a row always give me a stomach ache. Try low fat milk.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

depends on why you have the pain, all must be treated differently ! 
- eaten too much: just wait, will pass... maybe a cup of coffee to produce more stomach acid
- too much stomach acid (maybe from too much coffee, too much sweets or too spicy food): drink a glass of milk or very, very much water
- eaten something which wasnt good anymore, like old cheese or fish / meat: dangerous, go to the doctor! 
- if you also have a fever, then its an infection, you must take medication


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

938721 said:


> listening to tainted love 25 times in a row always give me a stomach ache. Try low fat milk.


LOL, I C WAT U DID THARRR

U WANT ME TO CHAENGE ?


----------

